# UberEats just cut our pay ( right? ) is GrubHub better?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Before to day, I never saw anything less than $3.75 ( San Diego prices ) and today, I'm seeing $3. as the bottom. That mean every trip is now a buck or so less. well, when you do 20 trips a day, that crap adds up to maybe $100 or more a week cut in pay. that sucks. So, does Grubhub pay more?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Did they switch you from the pickup/dropoff/time/mileage formula to the (arbitrary) base/supplement "formula?" When they did that about a year ago in my market (New Jersey), they also dropped the minimum pay from $3.75 to $3.00. 75¢ doesn't sound like a lot, but it's a 20% pay cut if you do a lot of those short, quick deliveries. Four $3.75 deliveries per hour is $15/hour. Four $3 deliveries per hour is only $12/hour. It makes a difference.

As for GrubHub paying more, it very much depends on your market. GrubHub is less of a crap shoot because you know exactly what you will be paid when you make the decision to accept the ping. The only way it will be more than that is if you get a cash tip, and those are very rare. I've only received three of them for a total of $11 in 2020. For Uber, you are gambling on tips, and if they pan out it can be as good as or better than GrubHub. I generally prefer the sure thing; however, I will sometimes roll the dice with Uber if GrubHub is slow.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

No. Without a tip GH rates are garbage.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Did they switch you from the pickup/dropoff/time/mileage formula to the (arbitrary) base/supplement "formula?" When they did that about a year ago in my market (New Jersey), they also dropped the minimum pay from $3.75 to $3.00. 75¢ doesn't sound like a lot, but it's a 20% pay cut if you do a lot of those short, quick deliveries. Four $3.75 deliveries per hour is $15/hour. Four $3 deliveries per hour is only $12/hour. It makes a difference.
> 
> As for GrubHub paying more, it very much depends on your market. GrubHub is less of a crap shoot because you know exactly what you will be paid when you make the decision to accept the ping. The only way it will be more than that is if you get a cash tip, and those are very rare. I've only received three of them for a total of $11 in 2020. For Uber, you are gambling on tips, and if they pan out it can be as good as or better than GrubHub. I generally prefer the sure thing; however, I will sometimes roll the dice with Uber if GrubHub is slow.


How do you know what you are going to be tipped with Grubhub,? They do allow in app tipping right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I've learned that all other gig-industries (Lyft, DoorDash, etc) sit back and allow Uber to take the lead in being the brazen guinea pig who screws gig workers first, and the rest fall in line almost immediately when they see how easy it was to screw the gig-working masses once again!


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> How do you know what you are going to be tipped with Grubhub,? They do allow in app tipping right?


No. The tip is upfront and you can see it after you accept the job. Sometimes it's $0, but miles may be less than two or three for $7, so still good.

Cash tips after delivery are RARE. But you could get $10-$25 total upfront for five or six miles, so it's fine.
..


----------



## Atyourdoor (Jun 19, 2020)

How about Doordash or Postmates ? I’m a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Atyourdoor said:


> How about Doordash or Postmates ? I'm a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ... :frown:


This happens all the time. Just sign up for all of the apps.

You experience may very, which one is best for you, is the app that gives YOU the best results after comparing them yourself.

As you can see, things change. Being signed up for multiple apps gives you options.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Atyourdoor said:


> How about Doordash or Postmates ? I'm a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ... :frown:


DoorDash you will see a minimum for the delivery. So you learn fast what deliveries do not tip: <$4 orders. Those are easy declines.

You might also get more than what DD tells you. Yesterday had a min $8, ended up being $13. So that does happen occasionally on big tip orders.


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> DoorDash you will see a minimum for the delivery. So you learn fast what deliveries do not tip: <$4 orders. Those are easy declines.
> 
> You might also get more than what DD tells you. Yesterday had a min $8, ended up being $13. So that does happen occasionally on big tip orders.


Ah, yes, I'd forgotten about those sub-$4 orders!&#128517;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its all market dependant. UE is better in areas with higher boost. GH is better in areas with lower boost (like mine).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Atyourdoor said:


> How about Doordash or Postmates ? I'm a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ... :frown:


I have postmates, but I don't like it because they send you a prepaid CC card, so when you go to the order, you don't just pick the order up, you ORDER IT TOO! Now, not all of the trips offered are that way, but if you opt out of those, your selection choices diminishes, so I don't want to go there, order the food pay for it with the prepaid card and wait for the order.. That's just nuts. Screw postmates.

UberEats has 'boost' or surge pricing, which can double and triple the delivery fee, get a few of those every shift, but I noticed when the surge is too high, the orders stop coming in, and you wind up waiting for a trip. In the deliver biz, any waiting for trips is losing money. You ONLY make money when your trips are back to back, one right after the other. One thing i LOVE about UberEats is that they stack calls, which means you accept a call before you finish your delivery on the one you are on, so you have call immediately after you drop off the food. There is a slight downside to it, because if the delivery youi are on is taking longer than you expected, your next delivery is forced to wait longer. But, people are used to waiting a half hour or longer before they get their food, so I haven't seen it asa problem. But, if GrubHub tells you what the Tip is BEFORE you accept, that's really cool. Do people Actually accept trips that do not tip? Why accept a trip if there is no tip offered? Does GH penalize you for not accepting trips?

Another thing, get a big food bag, one that can seal up this to keep food hot, and the smell from building up in your car, and this will happen, you absolutelly need a food bag. Until my food bag was delivered, I had to roll my windows down to air out the car ( your car will stink if you do not do this, or get a food bag and don't roll the windows down. I didn't skimp on the bag, I bought the expensive one, the BELLEFORD bag. It's a really nice bag, and big. You don't carry the bag with you inside the restaurant, ( though you could with a smaller one). I don't mix hot and cold in the sealed bag.

Heads up, make sure you have at least four cup holders in your car, because sometime a restuarant will give you a drink tray that's not reliable. I have two in my center console and two in the drop down in the back seat. You can purchase a drink caddy, too, for your car, and I plan on getting one. I did buy one, but it was too big for the smaller drinks, they are not secure in the tray, so I'm looking for another one.

In case you ever spill a drink, I keep a spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide ( make sure you fabric is color fast ) and if I spill anything, saturate it with the peroxide and rub it out with a rag. Also, keep baking soda handy and simple green. Baking soda will neutralize acids in the drinks, which, if not removed right away, will stink up your car. Baking soda has high alkaline PH, so it's the best stuff for this. In the last 3 months, I spilled a drink only once, and it was just me being stupid, so I make sure I don't spill any drinks any more.





Atyourdoor said:


> How about Doordash or Postmates ? I'm a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ... :frown:


I'd sign up wit more than one, that's just in case they pull some shit and you can switch apps, they know when drivers switch on them, they know they can't get away with stuff,. It's a nice feeling knowing they need us more than we need them.

But, when I'm driving, I haven't signed up with GH yet, but for now, I work UE, and we're so busy, there is no need to keep more than one app open. In a smaller city, you might have to. my city only has 150k people, so it's not a real big city, either.

Another thing, I take only short trips, no trip longer than six bucks, because the money is on the size of the food delivery, not on the length of the trip, people tip as a percentage of the food order, not as a percentage of the delivery charge, it's not like UberX.

Some say they do better with long trips, i don't like them because I like working near my house. When I brake for lunch, I can just go home, don't have to spend a lot of money in a restaurant bring my lunch with me. I know for a fact that you dpn't need long trips to make money. I guess it depends on the terrain. Some places, everything is spread out, but I like concentrted HUB areas, with a small downtown, and work near the center. IF I go out to the suburbs, everything is spread out ad I wind up putting a lot more miles on my car, and it adds up at the end of the year, it really does, and that accellerates depreciation. It's important to keep the mileage down. On a longer trip, they take me to the next city, and I don't like working over there, so I wind up deadheading back which are dead miles. If all the trips are locial, I can deliver where I drop off, and that keeps the ball rolling. If you don't mind delivering over a wide area, fine, everyone has their prefered style of driving.



Vox Rationis said:


> No. The tip is upfront and you can see it after you accept the job. Sometimes it's $0, but miles may be less than two or three for $7, so still good.
> 
> Cash tips after delivery are RARE. But you could get $10-$25 total upfront for five or six miles, so it's fine.
> ..


Does GH penalize you for not accepting too many trips? What if we turn down all the trips with no tips? GH gonna get mad?



Atyourdoor said:


> How about Doordash or Postmates ? I'm a woman and just when I was starting to get the grove with UberEats they really changed the game ... :frown:


YOu're in Del Mar? I'm in North County East. Del Mar is so beautiful. You'll probably work up and down the coast line. But, it gets a lot of traffic on the 5. That's another reason I don't like long trips, no freeways, no traffic jams.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Did they switch you from the pickup/dropoff/time/mileage formula to the (arbitrary) base/supplement "formula?"


Yes, that is exactly what they just did in California. Uber is without morals or shame.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberBud said:


> Yes, that is exactly what they just did in California. Uber is without morals or shame.


I'll clue you in on one of their psychological games right now, then. They will probably offer boosts in your area to entice drivers to deliver. Don't fall for it. A fixed multiplier means absolutely nothing when the number that it is applied to is arbitrary. Back when there was an actual formula for calculating pay (pickup fee, dropoff fee, mileage rate, time rate), a 1.5x boost meant that you would get paid 50% more than base rates for the same delivery. Now that the "formula" is arbitrary (base + supplement), a 1.5x boost means nothing. They will simply reduce the supplement by the amount of the boost so that the payout for the delivery comes out the same.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Before to day, I never saw anything less than $3.75 ( San Diego prices ) and today, I'm seeing $3. as the bottom. That mean every trip is now a buck or so less. well, when you do 20 trips a day, that crap adds up to maybe $100 or more a week cut in pay. that sucks. So, does Grubhub pay more?


This is my average per trip this year until this week, also my average trip turnaround per hour:
Postmates: $ 5.67 Average time: 22 minutes per trip
Uber Eats: $ 6.62 Average time: 18 minutes per trip
Door Dash: $ 7.65 Average time: 24 minutes per trip
Grub Hub: $ 8.97 Average time: 21 minutes per trip
Also I decided to open just one app for a whole day on a 10 hour shift, I did the whole day on the first Tuesday of the month and this is what I got for that particular day:
Postmates: 15 trips. I made $ 75.16 on app $ 7.00 cash. Total $ 82.16
Uber Eats: 12 trips. I made $ 81.14 on app $ 13.00 cash. Total $ 94.14
Door Dash: 17 trips. I made $ 126.97 on app $ 0.00 cash. Total $ 126.97
Grub Hub: 19 trips. I made $ 182.78 on app $ 0.00 cash. Total $ 182.78

I have to say that UberEats and Postmates is like playing lotto, you don't know the final pay sometimes for days since some customers tip after the service is rendered and that is my problem with them two apps, to many variables. If you are late due to restaurant tardiness or traffic, if the order is incorrect also to no fault of your own you are not likely to get any tip.

On Door Dash I will not move for less than $ 6.00 for restaurants that are close by, sometimes you get the extra tip that is not reflected in the initial offering but at least you know the minimum you"ll get.

Grub Hub is my favorite, my highest pay ever was $ 122.00 on one delivery with a $ 100.00 cash tip.

I also have to note that I do not schedule on either DD or GH, which are the apps that I open most often, I also had less trouble while communicating with customers and now with the new cancellation policy I'm more likely to stick to this app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Before to day, I never saw anything less than $3.75 ( San Diego prices ) and today, I'm seeing $3. as the bottom. That mean every trip is now a buck or so less. well, when you do 20 trips a day, that crap adds up to maybe $100 or more a week cut in pay. that sucks. So, does Grubhub pay more?


Cutting California Eats driver pay in the middle of the AB5 fight is industrial strength stupidity.

Uber was playing it smart when they made some major concessions with rideshare drivers such as showing destinations in advance and limiting their service fee (not booking fee) to 25%.

One thing Uber doesn't need to do is alienate drivers with a paycut, and make no mistake, it's a paycut. I don't know what you rates were so I don't know how severe the cut is.

Here in the DC market, this system cut our pay by an average of more than 40%.

The only reason I'm still doing Eats is that the tips have been much better than before, enough to more than offset the massive pay cut.

Suffice to say that in my market, doing Eats ain't worth shit without good tips.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Cutting California Eats driver pay in the middle of the AB5 fight is industrial strength stupidity.
> 
> Uber was playing it smart when they made some major concessions with rideshare drivers such as showing destinations in advance and limiting their service fee (not booking fee) to 25%.
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm still doing pretty good. The tips are the thing, much better than UberX


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Before to day, I never saw anything less than $3.75 ( San Diego prices ) and today, I'm seeing $3. as the bottom. That mean every trip is now a buck or so less. well, when you do 20 trips a day, that crap adds up to maybe $100 or more a week cut in pay. that sucks. So, does Grubhub pay more?


Deliver Pizza.

Get RAISES !


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> This is my average per trip this year until this week, also my average trip turnaround per hour:
> Postmates: $ 5.67 Average time: 22 minutes per trip
> Uber Eats: $ 6.62 Average time: 18 minutes per trip
> Door Dash: $ 7.65 Average time: 24 minutes per trip
> ...


as it turns out, GH is only allowing me to work in central San Diego. So, since I live in north county, I"m not deadheading 35 miles to town and back. When they allow me to work up north, I'll consider them. If I have to drive to SD every day, that's an extra hour and a half dead time, and an extra 70 dead miles. I emailed them and they told me they don't need drivers up here, for now.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I emailed them and they told me they don't need drivers up here, for now.


Worst case scenario, you got some free delivery bags out of the exercise.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Cutting California Eats driver pay in the middle of the AB5 fight is industrial strength stupidity.
> 
> Uber was playing it smart when they made some major concessions with rideshare drivers such as showing destinations in advance and limiting their service fee (not booking fee) to 25%.
> 
> ...


True, but the tips seem to always be a little more generous on eats.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> This is my average per trip this year until this week, also my average trip turnaround per hour:
> Postmates: $ 5.67 Average time: 22 minutes per trip
> Uber Eats: $ 6.62 Average time: 18 minutes per trip
> Door Dash: $ 7.65 Average time: 24 minutes per trip
> ...


UberEats Tips usually are in by 9 pm or 10 pm, that's when I cash out, sometimes a few will come in later than that , I just add those on to the next day.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I just wanted to report that, after a couple of weeks now with this new pay thing, I'm not really seeing that much of a difference. Yesterday, i did $22 an hour, the day before $19, and these fluctuations are about what it was before. (note: that's not 'app time' that's real time, total amout of hours driving on the road, including down time, --when I turn the app off to return to my prefered zone on deliveries that take me out of my city, happens a couple of times, no matter how hard I seem to try and prevent it) divided into gross reciepts. So, $ divided by hours driving and I'm averaging about $20 an hour, or so. That, by the way, is way better than I ever did with UberX, not to mention the fact that with UberX I was putting far more miles on my car to make the same amount of money.



PepeLePiu said:


> This is my average per trip this year until this week, also my average trip turnaround per hour:
> Postmates: $ 5.67 Average time: 22 minutes per trip
> Uber Eats: $ 6.62 Average time: 18 minutes per trip
> Door Dash: $ 7.65 Average time: 24 minutes per trip
> ...


It isn't the amount per delivery that important, it's gross reciepts average per hour. For example, you might be getting more per deliver, but not actually making as much per hour, owing to the fact that each delivery takes longer with GH ( since you do have to pay for some while you wait for the order with the GH CC card, eh? ) . I don't know if that's the case with GH, I'm just asking whether or not you have gaged it this way? Also, your "$122" is a fluke, so you really can't use that as a factor.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I just wanted to report that, after a couple of weeks now with this new pay thing, I'm not really seeing that much of a difference. Yesterday, i did $22 an hour, the day before $19, and these fluctuations are about what it was before. (note: that's not 'app time' that's real time, total amout of hours driving on the road, including down time, --when I turn the app off to return to my prefered zone on deliveries that take me out of my city, happens a couple of times, no matter how hard I seem to try and prevent it) divided into gross reciepts. So, $ divided by hours driving and I'm averaging about $20 an hour, or so. That, by the way, is way better than I ever did with UberX, not to mention the fact that with UberX I was putting far more miles on my car to make the same amount of money.
> 
> 
> It isn't the amount per delivery that important, it's gross reciepts average per hour. For example, you might be getting more per deliver, but not actually making as much per hour, owing to the fact that each delivery takes longer with GH ( since you do have to pay for some while you wait for the order with the GH CC card, eh? ) . I don't know if that's the case with GH, I'm just asking whether or not you have gaged it this way? Also, your "$122" is a fluke, so you really can't use that as a factor.


Ok. If you noticed the way I did my calculations is by closing the other apps, I usually don't do that. My main objective is to get a good order going in the same direction while picking up another one from the same general area (no more that five minutes away from each other), and also going the same way. Is not uncommon for me to have 3 orders in my car, all of them have to be done within a given time frame. My acceptance rate on DD is way below GH for that very reason, but since they don't care nor do I.
By the way, I did not factor in the 122.00 since that happen out of my "testing" period, I just thought it was worthy of a little attention.
This week so far I made a little over $ 25.00 an hour on average. I usually start at 11:00 a.m thru 2:00 p.m. take a good break, restart at 4:00 and work until 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> Ok. If you noticed the way I did my calculations is by closing the other apps, I usually don't do that. My main objective is to get a good order going in the same direction while picking up another one from the same general area (no more that five minutes away from each other), and also going the same way. Is not uncommon for me to have 3 orders in my car, all of them have to be done within a given time frame. My acceptance rate on DD is way below GH for that very reason, but since they don't care nor do I.
> By the way, I did not factor in the 122.00 since that happen out of my "testing" period, I just thought it was worthy of a little attention.
> This week so far I made a little over $ 25.00 an hour on average. I usually start at 11:00 a.m thru 2:00 p.m. take a good break, restart at 4:00 and work until 9:00 p.m.


Well, $25 an hour, no one can complain about that. If you only did it once, it might be a fluke, so have you done that test say, three or four times? And, are you factoring dead time and not going by Uber's print outs ? I work to 7pm, start at 11am, take an hour off between 3 - 4pm. Sometimes I'll take a two hour brake starting at 2pm,. so I'll wind up only working 5 hours, and I'll typicaly have $100 -- $115. I think what is happening, you are putting more hours in at night than I do, and those are more productive hours, because it's dinner time, and that is bringing up the average, and, of course, GH might be better, I dunno. I'd like to see 3 or 4 tests. In the world of drugs and vaccines, no one 'study' is considered definitive, they'll do dozens of studies.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, $25 an hour, no one can complain about that. If you only did it once, it might be a fluke, so have you done that test say, three or four times? And, are you factoring dead time and not going by Uber's print outs ? I work to 7pm, start at 11am, take an hour off between 3 - 4pm. Sometimes I'll take a two hour brake starting at 2pm,. so I'll wind up only working 5 hours, and I'll typicaly have $100 -- $115. I think what is happening, you are putting more hours in at night than I do, and those are more productive hours, because it's dinner time, and that is bringing up the average, and, of course, GH might be better, I dunno. I'd like to see 3 or 4 tests. In the world of drugs and vaccines, no one 'study' is considered definitive, they'll do dozens of studies.


This is last week's total. I worked a little over 38 hours total, and it does not include $ 147.00 on DD and $ 42 in cash tips.
532 total deductible miles and about $ 125.00 in gas expenses


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> This is last week's total. I worked a little over 38 hours total, and it does not include $ 147.00 on DD and $ 42 in cash tips.
> 532 total deductible miles and about $ 125.00 in gas expenses


That's a lot of $ for gas. I'll drive 350 miles per week, (70 per shift x 5 days I'm driving about 25 hours per week ) so , 7 gals at $2.80 per gal ( Calif ) about $20 per week. How do you figure $125 for gas? Also, i made a mistake on my gross, it's been a consistent $24 -$26 per hour. I'm okay with UE pay now.


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Did they switch you from the pickup/dropoff/time/mileage formula to the (arbitrary) base/supplement "formula?" When they did that about a year ago in my market (New Jersey), they also dropped the minimum pay from $3.75 to $3.00. 75¢ doesn't sound like a lot, but it's a 20% pay cut if you do a lot of those short, quick deliveries. Four $3.75 deliveries per hour is $15/hour. Four $3 deliveries per hour is only $12/hour. It makes a difference.
> 
> As for GrubHub paying more, it very much depends on your market. GrubHub is less of a crap shoot because you know exactly what you will be paid when you make the decision to accept the ping. The only way it will be more than that is if you get a cash tip, and those are very rare. I've only received three of them for a total of $11 in 2020. For Uber, you are gambling on tips, and if they pan out it can be as good as or better than GrubHub. I generally prefer the sure thing; however, I will sometimes roll the dice with Uber if GrubHub is slow.


Except those $3 deliveries are mostly from fast food restaurants. Typically lower tips. So not all that good. Can't live on $15 hour once expenses for gas, extra Maintenance, Etc are considered. For me It'll be 7000 miles in 3 months. New To me car so I've really noticed. Most years not driving for uber I put on less then 10000 for the whole year.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

They are learning from PostMates

Carrot and stick


----------

